# feeling down



## clare01 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi. I am new to this site. I have just completed 1st cycle of IVF following stillbirth of my beautiful son Luke on 3rd Feb 07, then a miscarriage in May 08 at 14 weeks. We had embryo transfer (2 embryos) 12 days ago. Been having all sorts of stresses at home with my step daughter so came away to stay with mum for a few days. I had a really bad allergic reaction to the crinone and cyclogest which I was changed to, and am now on intra muscular injections of progesterone. Was feeling so rough this morning I did a pregnancy test even though not due until weds. It was negative. So upset. Does anyone know if it might be wrong because too early - should i do it again on weds and carry on with injections? It was Lukes birthday last tuesday and because of the snow I couldnt get to the cemetery so feel really awful about that to. We normally go twice a week. any advice appreciated. Sorry to sound so pitiful. Clare x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Firstly Clare big big  to you, I am sorry to hear of the loss of your son Luke 

I have popped some links below that might be useful

We have a saying here on FF, when people are tempted to test early! It is stay away from the pee 

*2 week wait board ~ *CLICK HERE

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

Wishing you lots of  

love 
suzie x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Clare,

I just wanted to say welcome to FF and that I'm so sorry to hear about your losses  .  This site is full of ladies who will be able to support you.  Try to stay away from the pee sticks until Wed       you would be amazed what a difference a day or two can make.  

Good luck

Shelley x


----------



## charlie_44 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Clare

Just wanted to say hi and send you a  .  

So sorry to hear about your losses and that your having a stressful time with your step daughter.  I have heard that a couple of days can make such a difference to the result - it happened to my sister - she got a negative but then a few days later it turned into a positive.  I've also read it lots on here.

Wishing you lots of luck and   

Charlie x


----------



## mrsc2b (Feb 3, 2009)

im really sorry to hear of the lose of your beautiful son clare, i had 2 late miscarriages myself due to a weak cervix both at around 21 weeks

lots of hugs to you clare xx


----------



## clare01 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you so much ladies for your support. I feel less alone already. I will behave myself and leave the pee sticks alone! 
Do any of you know how accurate they are - i.e. should i get a blood test done on weds. I just wondered if the drugs have an effect (I had bad reaction to crinone and cycolgest and now am on progesterone injections). It is so nice to realise so many people in same boat!
I lost a tube also a few years ago through an ectopic so running scared as hit 40 on 8th march.....arghhhhh!
thanks again for your support 
Clare x


----------



## Beanie1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Clare
just wanted to stop by and give you a warm welcome to FF
Soo sorry to hear about your losses  
Be strong.... and leave those pee sticks alone til advised 

Big hugs
Beanie x


----------



## Jacks 59 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Clare

I'm quite new on here too.

Just wanted to say how sorry I am to hear of your losses and good luck for peeing on that stick tomorrow!  


x


----------



## clare01 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone.
Sadly it was negative - confirmed by blood test at hospital - gutted.
Praying desperately they put me on waiting list for second cycle before 40th in 3 weeks!
Trying not to be too down - there are sadder things that can happen - was 2 years ago tomorrow we buried Luke - went and made his grave look pretty today with hearts and flowers.
Good luck to everyone
Clare x


----------



## charlie_44 (Jan 9, 2009)

Just wanted to say sorry to hear that and send you


----------



## clare01 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your kind words.

I wish you all all the luck in the world.

I will wait for my follow up appointment and see where we go from here.

Hope I can still post on this site while waiting - it really helps, wish I had found it earlier.

Thanks again

clare x


----------



## banana125 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi clare  

I am so sorry 2 hear about your losses  

Wishing u all the best.... Good luck with everything

Banana125


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Clare, Sorry to hear it was BFN (((hugs))).  If you have a look round you will find various areas that probably apply to you, where you can chat to other ladies in similiar positions.  I know you're not 40 yet but I know there is a thread for the ladies over 40 ;-)

Shelley x


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Clare
welcome to the site. i have some friends on my thread that are like family to me! we have all shared every high and low! i am sorry life hasn't been kind to you - sounds like you need a bit of a break. love fxx


----------

